# Avion cinema/Gala Bingo, Aldridge, February 2012



## donebythehands (May 10, 2013)

Another report from my backlog og photos


Visited with TranKmasT

"" The cinema opened on 26 September 1938 with a personal appearance by George Formby followed by his latest film “I See Ice”. It then settled into an uneventful routine mainly showing films but with around six full weeks of variety shows on the stage. No major changes were made to the design of the building and it eventually closed on December 30, 1967. It became a bingo hall almost immediately after and continued for over 40 years.""

http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/1239]Avion Super Cinema in Aldridge, GB - Cinema Treasures
































































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Safe Breaker (May 10, 2013)

Great detail and i love the old adverts!


----------



## Mars Lander (May 10, 2013)

very nice shots !, this looks soo much fun!


----------



## skankypants (May 10, 2013)

Great report ..thanks for posting..


----------



## HughieD (May 10, 2013)

Fantastic explore, fantasticaly evokative shots. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## themousepolice (May 11, 2013)

and the guy from Crossroads in one of the pics... not far from me this place, may have to check it out. thanks for posting


----------



## Ace5150 (May 12, 2013)

Great set of pics. You lucky bugger!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 12, 2013)

its gone now


----------



## buseng (May 13, 2013)

themousepolice said:


> and the guy from Crossroads in one of the pics... not far from me this place, may have to check it out. thanks for posting



Ah yes, Adam Chance (Tony Adams?).


----------



## rillington (Jun 3, 2013)

I seem to recall someone posting film footage of this bingo hall on its final night. I'm not sure if it was here or on another site.


----------



## sparky. (Jun 4, 2013)

This is fantastic I love these sorts of things. Fantastic set of pictures there


----------



## UrbanVisitor (Jul 30, 2013)

Awesome. Love the photos.


----------



## exsplorer (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you my friend this totally inspires me and i love your photographs  especially the ones with the film reels the old books and the gents ladies toilets


----------



## Johnny's Arcade (Aug 8, 2013)

Another bingo hall closed mainly due to the smoking ban?


----------

